# Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung



## SebastianThoeing (24. August 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,769431


----------



## Woidl (24. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

Nette Sache. lol


----------



## kornhill (24. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

Was heist hier keine Nebenmissionen in Mafia 2??? Das ist ja wohl die coolste Nebenmission die man sich nur vorstellen kann, was gibts schöneres^^.... Da brauch ich auch kein ArchievmentSystem um für die Suche "motiviert" zu sein


----------



## Krampfkeks (24. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

Und...dafür werden ihr bezahlt?


----------



## SentryBot02 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

Hooray for boobies!^^


----------



## Bebuquin (25. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

Moment! Es gibt wirklich ein Spiel, wo man Playboy-Bilder sehen kann? Sogar welche mit nackten Brüsten? Und bisher gibt es noch keine Empörungswelle von Fox News und ihrem gehirndegenerierten Evangelikalenpublikum? Kein Versuch das Spiel verbieten zu lassen? Wow...


----------



## moetown83 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

Toilette,Baustelle,Bar...also sooo abgefahren klingen die Locations jetzt aber nicht .
Wenn ich auf ner Toilette nen Playboy find würd ich den aber nicht mehr anfassen wollen,nichtmal digital .Sind die im Spiel dann mit oder ohne Flecken?


----------



## White-Devil (27. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

oha, so viele nacktbilder auf pc games... ^^
sind es das eigentlich orginal playboyfotos von damals?


----------



## AlphaZen (27. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

Holla die Waldfee.... soviele.... bestenfalls "ungewöhnlich" zu nennende Frisuren.


----------



## HOTBLACK (1. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

damals sahen die frauen mit ihren frisuren und der typischen art der schminke
schon geil aus. ich finde aber, die girls sehen eher nach spät60er, früh70er aus....
aber egal. hauptsache boobies.


ich mach hier auch nur mal ne ausnahme für mafia. ansonsten gehören titten
nicht in spiele. sowas muss man in echt abgreifen ihr spanner


----------



## Gobbos (2. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

nix lange suchen  hier gibts alle ab 1953 ^^ mfg^^
http://www.freeweb.hu/playmate/bottom.html


----------



## eOP (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Alle Playboys, alle Playmates und ihre Locations - Die große Playboy-Lösung*

jaja über die sexcards in the witcher meckern aber bei mafia ist es wieder passend oder wie?


----------



## Crizpy (20. Juli 2011)

alle gleich mal gedownlaoded hehe
ach so und eOP
witcher ist ein fantasie spiel 
mafia 2 spielt in den 50ern da ist es noch normal vor allem sind es auch echte normale frauen hehe ;D

P.S: habt ihr auch bemerkt das die frauen damals riesige brustwarzen hatten?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. September 2016)

Crizpy schrieb:


> P.S: habt ihr auch bemerkt das die frauen damals riesige brustwarzen hatten?



Nein, ich habe mich zu sehr auf die interessanten Artikel konzentriert


----------



## Tori1 (23. Oktober 2016)

Crizpy schrieb:


> alle gleich mal gedownlaoded hehe
> 
> P.S: habt ihr auch bemerkt das die frauen damals riesige brustwarzen hatten?



Die sind wohl kaum grösser als heute.
Du musst halt mal mit einer richtigen Frau ausgehen... 
Nicht immer mit diesen flachbrüstigen Ferienmädchen aus dem Nachbardorf


----------



## Chronik (23. Mai 2020)

Hey hey,
gelten diese Tipps auch für die normale Mafia 3 Edition (aus dem Jahre 2016)?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2020)

Chronik schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> gelten diese Tipps auch für die normale Mafia 3 Edition (aus dem Jahre 2016)?



Nein, weil es hier um Mafia 2 geht.


----------



## Chronik (23. Mai 2020)

Oh damn, ja sry!


----------

